
Alternative Title for Software Development Manager - panjaro
We already have a Software Development Manager who looks after very old system and can&#x27;t handle new technologies like web, devops.<p>We have a developer who has been handling multiple web projects, implementing new devops technologies, setting standards and helping other developers. He also manages requirement and does sprint planning. We want to give him Software Development Manager title but we already got one and hand to convince top management. What title would be suitable? Has to be manager.
======
colonelpopcorn
Emerging Technologies Manager

